# Pics of my cats



## The Big T (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm a new member to this so i'm testing it :wink: 

I have 2 cats, a male tabby and a female white cat with black markings.



























Thats a tounge in case you were wondering (I took the pics with my phone so its not very good!) :wink: 













































Our cats have very original names white cat and brown cat so if you have any suggestions then get in touch


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums! Your white kitty with black markings is gorgeous!
And your tabby sooo cute


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## The Big T (Jan 3, 2005)

More Pics of white cat


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Your kitties are adorable! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Big T (Jan 3, 2005)

Loads more pics of brown cat

















































Any name suggestions?? :? :wink: :?:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

What about calling white cat splodge? with the black splodges on her head hehe
Im useless at names :roll:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, beautiful cats!  Baby girl & tabby? :? :lol: :wink:


----------



## The Big T (Jan 3, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> Welcome, beautiful cats!  Baby girl & tabby? :? :lol: :wink:


White cat is 14 (2 human years) and brown cat is 10 (1 and a half) none of them are babies :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are all our babies! :lol: :wink:


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello White Cat and Brown Cat. I happen to like those names! 

Nice to have you around here 

<3
Roze, Bailey and Sammi!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Welcome!
I love white kitties with cute black marking.. she is a cutie. Love your tabby too.. How long have you had them?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. You have 2 cuties there


----------



## The Big T (Jan 3, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Welcome Welcome!
> I love white kitties with cute black marking.. she is a cutie. Love your tabby too.. How long have you had them?


We've had white cat since November 2003 and brown cat in mid December 2003 :wink:


----------

